# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Wheatgrass Power

## fatimah

Wheatgrass Power® - Een kort fimpje over werkzaamheid en gebruik van Wheatgrass Power® Tarwegras poeder.nl - De krachtigste bron van essentiële voedingsstoffen uit de natuur. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/WheatGra.../1/9-OEAVgFUv0

----------

